# Why no competitions in the buffalo Rochester area?



## -RandomCuber- (Nov 18, 2017)

As someone who lives kinda in Buffalo, I've only been to one comp in my around 2 ish years of cubing. And I had to drive almost 3 hours. So why aren't there any comps around this area? Anyone know?


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Nov 20, 2017)

Because nobody from around there organized one. Go contact a delegate for your state and see if you can organize one.


----------

